# Canard PC & Canardpc.com > Actualité canardpc.com > [Jeux Vidéo] Le Koh-Lanta du Jeu Vidéo : la Finale.

## Diwydiant

*Après plus de 90 jours d'affrontements.* 


*Plus de 20 épreuves...* 


*Sur tous les terrains.* 


*A toutes les époques.* 



*Avec des conséquences terribles.**Des décisions difficiles.*[PDKS] Willy La Lope: Je vote Nirm, et c'est un arrache coeur, je ne souhaite eliminer personne, je suis un homme bon.
*Des imprévus.*
*Jour 28*

 Que d’émotions sur Koh Lanta... Un match nul sanctionne une semaine de tension sur l'épreuve des gifts.
 Les deux équipes avaient déployé le plan B, puis le plan C, puis le plan  D, tous plus fourbes les uns que les autres.  Si l’alphabet avait  continué, on peut se demander avec une peur rétrospective quel aurait  été le plan Q ?*Des sommets tactiques.**Un engagement farouche de tous.**Du skill.**De la réflexion.*Des battles *endiablées*.*Vendredi soir aura lieu la grande finale de la première édition du Koh Lanta du Jeu Vidéo !*

*Ruvon*, *Harvester* et *Dox13* vont pouvoir s'affronter sur une nouvelle épreuve imaginée avec amour par *SiGarret*, notre Denis Brogniard national, après avoir valeureusement éliminés leurs 17 adversaires.Ayons une pensée émue pour *Vanloque*, qui termine 4ème, *Rom1* qui occupe la 5ème place, et pour tous les autres morts au combat : Woshee, Archer Hawke, bbd, Rayul, Naity, nova, Yshuya, Malakit, Komawhite, Nirm, Graouu, acdctabs, Gordor, Willy la lope et enfin Baalim.Bonne chance à eux trois, et rappelons, si besoin est, que peu importe les larmes, peu importe les stratégies et les faux-semblants, seuls comptes les bons moments.N'hésitez pas à venir soutenir votre petit chouchou sur ce topic, et assister à cette finale qui réserve son lot de surprises, de rire et de pleurs.Avec peut-être un canal Twitch si la technique est avec nous. Ne zapper pas !
Voir la news (0 image, 0 vidéo )

----------


## Mr Ianou

Va y avoir du sang .

----------


## Naity

...mais moi j'reste tranquille

----------


## Nirm

Allez Dox!
Allez Harvester!
Allez Ruvon!
Allez SiG'!!!!

----------


## Rom1

::lol::  Allez les gars!  Faites nous une belle finale.

Et techniquement j'ai fini 4.5eme  :Emo:

----------


## bbd

Allez les gars ! Et encore bravo à Sig  :;):

----------


## Ruvon

Tiens Rom1 ne relève pas la faute de grammaire dans la news, tu faiblis  ::P: 

Joli news Diwy  ::wub::

----------


## Rom1

Non mais moi j'suis pro majuscule /ponctuation c'est tout.

EDIT : d'ailleurs y en a pas qu'une ...

----------


## ATP

> Avec peut-être un canal Twitch si la technique est avec nous. Ne zapper pas !


Un stream serait génial  ::):  !

----------


## Gordor

toujours les mêmes qui traient n'importe ou !

----------


## Vanloque

Allez Vanloque !  ::): 

Ah, en fait non  :Emo:

----------


## Flad

Harvester for ever.  ::wub::

----------


## Harvester

ALLEZ LES PUDDUCKS !!!



Un grand merci à Naity pour son talent !

----------


## Dingchavez

aaaallleeer Harvy! make me proud you mad mofo !!!

----------


## nova

gogo harvester c'est toi le boss !

----------


## Rom1

Classement final : 

1.Ruvon
2.Harvester
3.Dox

4.Vanlock
5.Rom1

Bravo les gars  ::lol::

----------


## Nirm

Bravo à tous.
Et surtout à SiG, notre Denis!  ::wub::

----------

